# Some nice free patterns



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

This site has some very nice free patterns on offer: http://www.premieryarns.com/patterns.php?all=true


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I found something I wanted. Now to see If I can make this teddy bear look right. I am not good at the animal knitting but I soooooo want to make a cute teddy bear.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Thanks for the link. I found something I wanted. Now to see If I can make this teddy bear look right. I am not good at the animal knitting but I soooooo want to make a cute teddy bear.


Yes, I downloaded the bear. I'd seen a pic of the same one posted by another KPer and wondered where the pattern had come from, so was delighted to stumble across it.

It's on the to-do list for the new grandchild due in May.


----------



## Weeble (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Lots of good stuff! Wx


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Some very nice patterns .thank you.


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonderful site. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this site, have been wanting to find an easy pattern for a knit bear! Thanks again


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for this. A lovely collection.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DJTK (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link . Will be knitting a few of them soon


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks for the link, several things here I like to do


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I found a sweater for my grandson that his mother will love on him since his daddy is in the Navy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you - another nice site.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank-you so much for the site


----------

